# Yay DLA



## Thebearcametoo (May 28, 2019)

We were ahead of the game and applied for my daughter’s DLA before she’s been diagnosed 3 months so the award has gone through already and as of Saturday we will get the mid level DLA 

I thought we’d only get the low level so it’s a nice surprise to get mid level.


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2019)

Good news


----------



## Bronco Billy (May 28, 2019)

Well done you! DLA is the source of a lot of anguish and stress for parents, so I'm pleased it seems to have been quite straightforward for you.


----------



## Jodee (May 28, 2019)

Great news.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 30, 2019)

Great news! Good to hear you are getting supported.


----------

